# How do I control Kontakt modwheel with a MIDI fader??



## Mr Greg G (Sep 21, 2009)

Hi,

I'm sure this is a basic issue but still, I'm having a hard time to assign a MIDI fader (connected on Midi CC7 by default) to the modwheel (MIDI CC1) to control it in Kontakt Player. I read what the manual had to say about that but it's really light.

When I move my MIDI fader, I can see it controlling the KP volume slider knob. And when I click in KP on "Auto" (upper left) and then on "Midi Automation", I can see the little red lightning bolt next to the Midi cc7. But in "Host Automation" there's nothing. They say in the manual that you can drag and drop a MIDI CC to assign it to a know or slider but I can't select the modwheel.

One other thing, when I assign the MIDI CC7 to a random knob (let's say the reverb), I can control this reverb knob with my MIDI fader but the volume slider is also moving!!!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## keelerstein (Sep 22, 2009)

Hi, your modulation wheel by default transmits cc1, so unless you change this via your hardware controller, you should be able to just drag cc1 in the auto section and drop it onto the slider that is asscociated with cc7. If your asking whether the modulation wheel within kontakt can be controlled remotely via another cc? I dont know of a way, But Im fairly new to this myself.


----------



## MaraschinoMusic (Sep 22, 2009)

This might seem like a ridiculous question - why don't you just use the ModWheel on your controller, or are you not using a MIDI Keyboard? I'm not sure that I really understand your post.


----------



## polypx (Sep 22, 2009)

> I'm using a work around in cubase with the input transformer knob, but I'm sure I shouldn't need to do that and be able to assign this midi fader to cc1 within Kontakt.



There are several things going on here that need to keep clear:

1. If your controller is sending CC7, you don't really "assign" it to CC1. What you want to do, I think, is change Kontakt's response to CC1 to be CC7 instead. It's the parameter that's REACTING to CC7 that you change, not the controller itself.

So find whatever CC1 is doing, change that source to CC7. (but beware point 3)

2. If you want your fader to SEND CC1, then you have to change something on your controller, not in Kontakt. Kontakt can't change what your controller is sending, it can only respond to what you send it. (Although Cubase Transform or a KSP script can remap one CC to another, that's overly complicated for what you want to do).

3. If you want CC7 to control a parameter, but it's still controlling the volume at the same time, that's because of a general preference in Kontakt. CC7 and CC10 are kind of "special" controllers and are usually used for Volume and Pan respectively. Kontakt does this by default. You can turn it off in the Instrument Options page, under the Controller tab, where it says "Accept standard controllers for Volume and Pan". If you uncheck that, then CC7 and CC10 just become regular controllers and no standard mapping is used.

Hope this helps. I think if you turn off the box mentioned in point 3, you'll start to get a better idea of how CCs are sent and mapped.

cheers
Dan


----------



## Mr Greg G (Sep 23, 2009)

@Musictronics
Hi David, I'm not using the modwheel of my Keyboard (Roland A-30) because it's almost as if it had only 2 positions (on/off). So it's difficult to be precise under those circumstances 

@polypx
1/ Thanks Dan for your clarifications! 

2/ Unfortunatly my keyboard manual is everything except clear so I don't know how to change the MIDI signal it's sending. I guess I have the right and maybe only solution to my problem with Cubase Input Transformer.

3/ Thanks, I didn't know about this "option".

I'll stick with my Cubase Input Tranformer workaround until I buy a proper MIDI/DAW controller.


----------



## MaraschinoMusic (Sep 23, 2009)

Mr Pringles @ Wed Sep 23 said:


> Hi David, I'm not using the modwheel of my Keyboard (Roland A-30) because it's almost as if it had only 2 positions (on/off). So it's difficult to be precise under those circumstances



Yes, that makes sense now 
The Roland synths/keyboards that use that 'pitchbend lever with modulation' are absolutely useless as a DAW controller. The modulation control is just a switch, and does indeed only have two positions, on or off - CC1 values of 0 & 127 respectively.


----------



## Ethos (Sep 28, 2009)

What does your input transformer script look like? I'm trying to do the same EXACT thing. Thanks!


----------



## Mr Greg G (Sep 29, 2009)

> Top section..
> Type is___equal___Controller___and
> Value 1___equal___7
> 
> ...


----------



## Ethos (Sep 29, 2009)

Ah... that's my problem. I'm using a Mackie Control and so this won't work. Oh well.


----------

